# '39 Schwinn Excelsior Klunker/Clunker NorCal CL



## KingSized HD (May 20, 2022)

In case you're looking for a pre-built klunker / clunker and have a wad 'o cash.... Nice components. They're asking $4,400








						'39 Schwinn Excelsior 'Klunker" - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

'39 Schwinn DX clunker built to 70's spec modeled after the original clunkers that we rode before there was something to buy for the purpose (mountain biking). Suntour deraillers, cluster and thumb...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 20, 2022)

I might go $700.00 if I needed a bike built in that style.


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2022)

What a rip off!!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2022)

I'm impressed by the zipties........would be pretty nice if og paint and chrome.and no zip ties! A couple hundred bucks in cable clamps would go a long way.And then it's worth about half that price.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 25, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I'm impressed by the zipties........would be pretty nice if og paint and chrome.and no zip ties! A couple hundred bucks in cable clamps would go a long way.And then it's worth about half that price.



I agree, the zipties and repaint put me off too, otherwise it'd be in my garage.😅


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 25, 2022)

Do the forks look like *built to '70's spec.*, or a decade or two later than that.


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)

Think that Tange fork came out in the late 70's early 80"s?


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Do the forks look like *built to '70's spec.*, or a decade or two later than that.



None of the parts are 70s but maybe the stem bars n seat.wheels brakes and drive train is all 80s stuff.owner is full of crap or not very knowledgeable about his bike.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jun 26, 2022)

You do realize who built this bike right? It's Alan Bond, the guy who built the original Mt. tam bikes. This is a spec'd bike for 1979. You obviously don't know anything about your stuff. Sure the price is costly but it's an exact replica of his old builds.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2022)

LarzBahrs said:


> You do realize who built this bike right? It's Alan Bond, the guy who built the original Mt. tam bikes. This is a spec'd bike for 1979. You obviously don't know anything about your stuff. Sure the price is costly but it's an exact replica of his old builds.



So I guess you can't see the mtb shifters and derailleur.the original ad had some pretty clear pics.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2022)

And the bikes he typically sells aren't exact replicas of anything.they represent bikes of the era.he uses later stuff on these bikes like shifters, derailleur and rims etc.im sure there are other liberties taken as well.that bike had a deer head derailleur and the same suntour shifters I have.others he sells have later pedals and other stuff that is new but looks the part. The seller called it 70s while it's more correctly a 79 to 82 ish build.granted ,he does build full correct replica builds also.You obviously don't know about the bikes he regularly sells.and why you wanna be prick to me about it? A month later @LarzBahrs ? Regardless of who built it,it's still an overpriced,repainted mishmash of parts and not worth anywhere close to that number.all klunkers are just a mishmash of old kool parts.unless it's an actual bike from back then or one that is built part by date coded part to exactly replicate one,they are only worth the sum of the parts in the real world


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jun 26, 2022)

I've seen the bike in person at the Marin museum of mtb. It has suntour cyclone derailleurs and suntour power shifter thumb shifters. The bike was period correct for 1979. Sure the price is crazy but the bike is spec'd for what they built during that period.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm sure he's built several over the years that look just like it.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 26, 2022)

The CL bike price too rich for me.  I pulled out my klunker fat tire flyer book. Here book pic of Alan bond klunker:





And this pic CL bike, looks somewhat similar but has QR seatpost binder, tubular fork, etc:




QR and tubular on other klunkers seen on far end of klunker evolution scale:




Zip ties appear period correct. But duct tape with/without zips probly good too, zoom in on top tubes :


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jun 26, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I'm sure he's built several over the years that look just like it.



It was the same exact bike. He had it for sale for the same price there.


----------

